# Where to ride in Boston/Cambridge,MA



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello, everyone!
I have moved to Cambridge, MA, from Russia earlier this year and since my elder kid (13 years old) likes to snowboard, I want to take him to some place to do so. Can you please recommend any places not too far away? (1-hour ride?) Also apart from paid locations, are there any slopes/small hills available to public free of charge fit for snowboarding?
Thank you!


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

hyeparis said:


> Hello, everyone!
> I have moved to Cambridge, MA, from Russia earlier this year and since my elder kid (13 years old) likes to snowboard, I want to take him to some place to do so. Can you please recommend any places not too far away? (1-hour ride?) Also apart from paid locations, are there any slopes/small hills available to public free of charge fit for snowboarding?
> Thank you!


Honestly MA is really lacking for some slopes. There are a few places in NH within a few hours trip. Check out the map.

New Hampshire Ski Resort Map :: SkiNH.com

But places in MA you can always check out Nashoba Valley or Wachusett Mountain. Though they've had ice all season so far but we just got a fresh foot of snow as you know.


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

definitley bring him to wachusett. Dont bother with nashoba valley. Wachusett got some great snow and the conditions are decent. If you looking for a daytrip def check it out.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

I live in boston for about 6 years now. best skiing in massachusetts is not actually in massachusetts. 

i would recommend traveling to Loon in NH. its about 2 hours away--and the extra hour in the car is well worth it for what you get once you are there. 

watchusett is garbage from what i've heard--but i've never bothered going there to see it for myself. 

if you want to venture a little further Sunday River is grade A in my book.


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

maybeitsjustme said:


> I live in boston for about 6 years now. best skiing in massachusetts is not actually in massachusetts.
> 
> i would recommend traveling to Loon in NH. its about 2 hours away--and the extra hour in the car is well worth it for what you get once you are there.
> 
> ...


Wachusett is very icy most of the year. I agree make the trip north.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Rip and Ship said:


> Wachusett is very icy most of the year. I agree make the trip north.


I dissent. I think they have pretty decent conditions.

Here is the MA list:
(1) Blue Hills. *Very* small. *Very* close to Boston. 

(2) Wachusett Mountain. It's about 45 - 60 min down Rt 2 from Cambridge. For a local mountain, I think this place is great. Don't go 8am - 4pm on Weekends. Quite busy.

(3) There is a place called Neshoba Valley. It about as far as Wachuset, but nearly as good. Don't both. 

(4) Beyond this, go to New Hampshire resorts. 

(5) Local golf courses have some small hills if you want a quick fix, or are going for some "street" riding.


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

maybeitsjustme said:


> I live in boston for about 6 years now. best skiing in massachusetts is not actually in massachusetts.
> 
> i would recommend traveling to Loon in NH. its about 2 hours away--and the extra hour in the car is well worth it for what you get once you are there.
> 
> ...



Shes looking for an hour trip and you recommend sunday river????????

Also for an hour drive wachusett is not garbage. Theyll have 3 parks built by end of january, and did I mention its 45 minutes away!!!!! Until you go there dont knock it. It is small, but not horrible. Go check it out on a wednseday night, I garantee you have fun.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

jaybap said:


> Shes looking for an hour trip and you recommend sunday river????????
> 
> Also for an hour drive wachusett is not garbage. Theyll have 3 parks built by end of january, and did I mention its 45 minutes away!!!!! Until you go there dont knock it. It is small, but not horrible. Go check it out on a wednseday night, I garantee you have fun.


OFT, on both counts.


----------



## steve_ri (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah i live in providence ri, nothing good in mass unless, wachusetts is a nice mtn. if you wana learn with your young kids or your just bored out of your mind, but really just take the extra hour to go to loon or cannon both are only 2 hours max. Actually you could go to jimmny peak, thats up on the new york line in the north west corner of the state, probally from boston only like an hour and a half max. A little better than wachusetts, hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Is Bear Cage Hill in Franklin Park unplowed/unshoveled during the winter? If so, that'd make a good place for some quick runs. There's two sides to the path on the hill, and it's about the width of a narrow trail. There's also a second, less steep hill at Franklin Park. I'd suggest only riding if there's a good base, b/c the path is made up of small rocks and gravel.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

jaybap said:


> Shes looking for an hour trip and you recommend sunday river????????
> 
> Also for an hour drive wachusett is not garbage. Theyll have 3 parks built by end of january, and did I mention its 45 minutes away!!!!! Until you go there dont knock it. It is small, but not horrible. Go check it out on a wednseday night, I garantee you have fun.


i hate skiing in crowded environments. the reasons (that i've read) that sedition is so inclined toward watchusett is becasue he rides there at night during the week. this is an impossiblity for me--so i choose not to go there on a saturday when 1 hr 45 mins later i could be at loon. far superior and they've already gotten a few feet of snow this year. i would never waste my saturday/sunday at watchusett. 

for a trip where you are staying overnight, and that is close to boston... nobody beats sunday river. the staff their is overly friendly and the skiing is an east coast best.

drive a little further, and get a little more enjoyment out of your money.

i've been there 2 nights the past 3 weekends. it costs about 200 bucks to stay slopeside for 2 nights and ski two days. 

dont be a hater---grab some friends and give it a whirl.


----------

